# Problem with Short Fills at the Pump?



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Tried the fill the car up tonight. Could not get past 7/8ths of a tank. Anybody else experience this? Second time it has happened -- at two different stations -- and I've never has this happen with any other car.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

This is a common occurance and has happened to me more than once. I researched it on the forums but don't remember what I found the was the potential cause. I was wondering if it was that particular pump sensing shut-off too early. When this happens, I just fill the tank back-up when it got low again.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've had this problem a few times, but usually just fill it slowly and listen hard until I think its close to full. Try pulling the nozzel up out of the hole so only about 1.5 - 2 inches is inserted.

First time I filled up I had the opposite problem. The pump didn't shut off in time and it sent gas about 6ft up in the air and back down the side of the car. I wasn't real happy...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

On one occasion that happened to me and I think it was just the pump I was at.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Happens to me at certain gas stations, I just aviod those and fill up were it doesnt happen.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

I get it, too. It seems that certain pumps just don't care for this car.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Duck916 said:


> I get it, too. It seems that certain pumps just don't care for this car.


I think I've noticed this as well. I'm sure the inverted fill angle inherent with this car may be the culprit, though that's just a quick guess. I wonder if the country guys (without the fancy fume hardware) have the same problem?

Oh well, less fuel = less weight = more speed arty:


----------



## UTLawyer (May 2, 2005)

I have the problem too. It happens more at certain stations than at others. I usually just pull the nozzle out and continue pumping.


----------



## wwroller (Sep 18, 2004)

I get this alot too. Take a look at one of the pics in this thread on another board:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25039

Go to the 13th picture down (not including pics in sig's), and take a look at the fuel filler tube! I think that twisted piece of comedy might be the reason for the problem.
-WW


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Always wanted to see where half the trunk went but didn't feel like fooling around with those nylon plugs.

No kidding on the fuel filler tube. What a mess.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow! That is a twisted piece of comedy. My concern would be the smell of gas in my trunk (or worse) about 5 years from now if it starts to deteriorate from summer heat.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

This happened to me twice in the 2400 miles I have had owned it. The dealer told me that it is one of the defects that is part of the instrument cluster programming problem. He said the tank probably was full, the gas gauge just wasn't indicating as such. Since my new cluster (they had to replace the whole instrument cluster, the re-program killed my original) it has not happened, but I have only filled up once since then, so time will tell. But the pictures tell a differant story, what a mess, it's probably twists or piched filler tube, not programming of the instrument cluster.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*7/8 fuel fill*

This has happened to me twice. Both times, same station, same pump. I was able to put at least another 1.5 to 2.0 gallons in after I "burped" the car by bouncing the rear end(pushing on the bumper). There is a slight incline at this particular pump, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Balandar (Mar 23, 2005)

Alright, stupid question. Do all cars have a filler tube like THAT? I was expecting to see some metal piping in there and not a rubber tube. And boy.... I hope nobody shoots at the back end of a goat. :shutme


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Couple of things:

1. Just filled the car -- all the way -- and learned something.

Since that filler tube is like giving nose drops to an elephant, you need to need to park the car in an area where the front of the car is on lower ground than the rear. 

My theory is that the twisted filler tube reduces fuel flow to the tank to the point where the pump is getting feedback saying the tank is ful -- so you need to position a car in a manner where the fuel gets through that tube and into the tank as quickly as possible. 

Each time I've gotten a short fill -- and I'd love to see if you guys have had the same experience -- the nose of the car has been slightly higher than the rear. It's really, really sensitive to this -- in fact, you might think you're on flat ground -- but the concrete pad that the pump islands are on are always slighty sloped for rain water drainage. So the next time you fill up, find a pump at the end of an island -- with your engine pointed away from it. That, in most cases, should position the front of the car lower than the rear. Let's see what happens.

2. Balandar, the reason why the fuel filler tube is made of rubber is that it won't shear off in a heavy side or rear impact. The ridiculous length is because of that, too. It is no doubt two or three layers thick -- like a gas pump hose. Yeah, NASCAR specs a metal tube -- but Nextel Cup cars aren't exactly the cutting edge of technology.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> 1. Just filled the car -- all the way -- and learned something.
> 
> ...


1. I try to angle the left front down, but have found the same thing, if the back is the low point it shuts off early.

2. You are kidding right? I'm sure we will all be getting rid of our fuel injection and computer controls as our next upgrades. Does anybody know how to block off the gate to 5-6 but still be able to get the car into reverse on a m6?
What intake manifold works best with a holley 750 double pumper? Will I need to use a restrictor plate with this application?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

At this latest fill, my front left was down! Interesting. That definitely sounds like the ticket. Can't stand short fills -- because I like to log my fill ups, mpg, etc. -- and they were screwing everything up.

Regarding NASCAR, yeah, I just LOVE my two-door Taurus. I will say that it is very entertaining to watch, though. Give them credit for running one heck of a marketing machine.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks fergyflyer , I also was having the fuel gauge not showing full , and tryed the front wheels lower than back and when it clicked I stopped and fuel gauge showed full ... :cheers


----------

